# Camping on the trail with electric fence question



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I have recently re entered the horse riding world after some time off and I plan on going on quite a few trail rides with overnight stays in the hopefully near future. Previously when camping with horses I always stayed somewhere with some sort of barn to stall the horses overnight. However some of the new places I would like to try are very primitive and I must either tie to the trailer at night or set up a temporary hot-wire fence. 

Does anyone have any pros or cons or comments of the different chargers, solar vs electric, different brands, etc for this purpose? 

My horses are quite accustomed to both electric tape and wire but at home I use the ac plug in charger. I have never used any of the solar or battery chargers and would like to avoid buying a dud if possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

My dad likes to use the hotwire fence when he's out with the horses. He bought a battery powered unit. With four D-cell batteries, it advertises it will last up to three months. The unit he bought will also work with a 6 or 12 volt vehicle battery (has a switch for voltage). The unit cost just under $100 at a local hardware store. He also bought 1/2 wide electric fence ribbon, I think it was about $50 for 300'. Tractor Supply carrires both chargers and ribbon, but I don't recall seeing a D-cell battery powered charger there.

He currently uses it full-time in his corrals to keep the horses from tearing down his fences. When he goes on a pack trip, he just puts in the batteries and packs it in his paniers. The unit is only about 4X6X9 or so. Couldn't tell you the brand name, but I might be able to get it from him later today. He's pleased with it.

He made a bunch of steel stakes he drives into the ground for anchors. Then he slips pieces of 1/2" PVC pipes, with slits cut in the tops, on the stakes to hold the ribbon. Compact and lightweight for packing.

If you want to go really cheap, and are handy, I found a DIY plan for a portable fence charger that uses D-cell batteries on the Internet. I may give it a try just for kicks, but for under $100 you really can't go wrong buying one.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

On our recent Yellowstone trip, we used electric fencing to keep the horses into and out of certain areas. We used a portable energizer such as this one B10 Energizer - Gallagher Permanent electric fencing components and it worked great. The horses need to be used to electric fencing before hand (which it sounds like they are) and be sure to bring at least one spring handle to make a gate. Fiberglass poles to cover the area you want and you should be all set. 

I personally don't like the solar for a camping trip as it always seems to fail when you need it most. Batteries are more reliable. If you do this a lot...buy rechargeables.

Cheers.
Les


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the solar units all have lithium rechargeable batteries. They last for years but do need replacement eventually.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

We've had excellent service out of our Yellow Jacket charger. They claim they are weather proof, BUT, I've always covered mine. Just use an ole bucket upside down over it.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07340-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

Takes 4 - Dcell batteries. We normally have to change the batteries every other year. We use it for 4 to 5 weeks every summer, and for 2 to 3 day at a time several times thru the yr.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! Sounds like for what I will be doing a battery type will do better for me than solar. I will be checking out the ones mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

